# Nissan GT-r (stage 2) vs Lamborghini lp560 Bicolore (assuming stock)



## Verinder1984 (May 8, 2011)

Lined up twice with this local guy i see all the time around town. Anyway met on the roads and ended up pulling over for a quick chat. He even offered me to take his NA engine for a spin to see the difference (I was in a rush, everyone was waiting to watch a movie at home)so I declined. I did agree to a couple of sprints (was interested to see the difference).

1) stand still start
2) rolling from about 50mph ish

You all know what happened. (however I did get a better start esp on the stand still)

Got ahead by several cars and im sure the gap was getting bigger.

I have to say the Lambo Bicolore is a very nice looking car (LP560's front bumper + two tone paint i.e. black roof and pillars, makes it stand apart from other lambos)

Sorry I dont have videos but my car isnt hooked up to one. I didnt intend this, was on my way back from blockbuster. 

All Hail GT-R


----------



## KingOfTheGT-R (May 21, 2011)

Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeehaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaw mudafuker


----------



## Verinder1984 (May 8, 2011)

*.*

lol!

Iv seen youtube videos of the lp560 beating GTRs (stock vs stock)

yesterday was a different story. Im sure Ill see the guy again (i see him like every couple of weeks) so he'll get a rematch. 

IHO I think the stock GTR will beat an lp560. I say this becuase I have raced a couple of stock GTR (1 forum member) and there was hardly any difference between his gtr and my stage2 (takes longer to catch him than the lambo).

the car must jus put the power down better


----------



## christer (Jul 16, 2010)

On M5Board videos the LP560 walks away from a stock GTR from 50-250kph...iirc....but not much in it.


----------



## Verinder1984 (May 8, 2011)

*.*

To christer: I saw the M5board race with LP560 a while ago.

What I dont understand is that I was slipping away from this LP560 more than I was a stock GTR. All I can say is it was late and roads/tyre were cold. Even i have a tiny bit of wheel spin from the stand still start. 

Ill update you guys when we have round 2.


----------



## christer (Jul 16, 2010)

just be safe, it really doesn't matter which car is faster imho. The G looks and sounds better though


----------



## Verinder1984 (May 8, 2011)

*.*

Yes will always think safty first. Not encouraging anyone else do go do the same.

I just got my car fixed!


----------

